# widget carte du monde



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
je suis à la recherche d'un widget qui affiche une carte du monde; est-ce que qqn sait où je peux trouver ça? 
Merci!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

A quelle taille ? entier le monde ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A quelle taille ? entier le monde ?


disons qu'en tant qu'étudiant en géo, je suis intéressé à à peu près tout ce qui se fait dans le genre...


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Avril 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> je suis à la recherche d'un widget qui affiche une carte du monde; est-ce que qqn sait où je peux trouver ça?
> Merci!



Bonjour

Widget pour Tiger qui affiche une planisphère.

SunlitEarth sur le site des widgets d'Apple tu doit le trouver.

@+


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

C'est n peu court un widget pour un étudiant non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est n peu court un widget pour un étudiant non ?


C'est sûr ça remplacera pas la fac bloquée 

Par contre faut pas hésiter à poster dans custo les gens, on déplace


----------

